# 2005 Roar Region 3 Carpet Onroad - Nashville, TN



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

2005 Roar Region 3 Carpet Onroad - Nashville, TN November 12th

72x48 Fasttrack carpet

Mod 19T Stock and novice Touring

Mod and Stock 12th scale

Pit tables provided bring barstool

Friday open Practice from 8am to 10pm

Saturday open at 8am racing starts at 11am

3 heats 2 heats count towards mains.

Entry $35 first class $25 additional classes

Must be Roar member to race.

More infor www.rcmotorsportsracing.com


----------

